# lonehill SA (Jo'berg)



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello,

My family will be soon be relocating to Jo'burg (near midrand area) for the next 2 years.. I have read the threads and I am beginning to comprehend what the situation is. We do not have school age children but we need to be near midrand - we are considering the lonehill area. I would be very happy for any information about this location and any other thoughts as well as where to live. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Your major daily problem is getting from Lonehill across to Midrand and back again.
If you Google earth it you will see that your major access points are either Rivonia rd or william Nicholl on ramps , getting there can take some time.
Then you are faced with the Jukskei River interchange where essentially 3 lanes from the east, 3 lanes from the south and three lanes from the west all join together.
That 10 km journey can take an hour.
Midrand has as many upmarket Tuscan Semi secure Gated Estates as Lonehill
without the travel hassle.
You are equally insecure in either suburb.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Ahhhh, I see....Thanks for the geography schooling. Will I have the same access to Quality grocery stores (aka Woolwoorths or the Bryanston market and the such) in midrand as lone hill? And, how easy is it to avoid horrendus traffic.... or is it an all day-every daylight hour thing? 

By the way, thanks for you time with this!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, The midrand CBD is a full on Shopping centre and Bryanston Market/rosebank market or the even better Irene market (Google them) dont happen except on weekends.
Horrendous traffic is nothing like the UK, but it is crazed suicidal Minibus taxidrivers who are unlicenced and a law unto themselves.
no financial interst but the ERA office in Vorna valley or Just Letting have given me good service in the past.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

I found the Irene market to be a looking friendly place (via internet) , thanks Dakx- I appreciate your time and thoughtfullness.


----------

